# Fotos de Lima, Peru



## Quintus (Jul 26, 2006)

Por tanto, otra vez: mis fotos de Lima del año 2005/2006:





































































































Lima, febrero 2004:

Catedral del centro:










Plaza de toros - acho:










Saludos!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Gracias por postearlas! Me gustó la de la iglesia kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Quintus said:


> Por tanto, otra vez: mis fotos de Lima del año 2005/2006:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esta foto me encanta, esta perfecta !!!


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

¿Que zona es esta? no la conocía, pero creo que necesita más árboles.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Es el centro de Lima y ese gran cerro es parte del rimac. Me gusta esas fotos no son muy maquilladas y como dije los niños peruanos son tiernos.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cheverre tu fotos, hace un año que recorria algunas calles del centro y que salen aqui, en mi última visita a Perú.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

zid said:


> ¿Que zona es esta? no la conocía, pero creo que necesita más árboles.



Es el centro y todo la ciudad de Lima necesita más árboles.
No creas que es fácil mantener las áreas verdes en una ciudad en pleno desierto.

Lima es la 2da ciudad más grande que se ha construido en un desierto después del Cairo.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

ah... la 7ma y la 8va son de San Miguel


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias Quintus.

Tus fotos son excelentes y se lucen mucho mas en un trhead solo para ellas, aquì si tienen el valor que se merecen.... Mostrazas


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, Quintus! Ojalá que el centro se siga recuperando!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Quintus said:


> Saludos!


Me gustó mucho esta foto, en serio, no hay nada como la neblina en lima por las mañanas, aunque curiosamente ahora está todo soleado, pero yo prefiero la neblina, este es san miguel pero esto ocurre en miraflores, san isidro, barranco, prácticamente en todos los distritos que están al borde del mar.

Gracias por la foto :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Me gustó mucho esta foto, en serio, no hay nada como la neblina en lima por las mañanas, aunque curiosamente ahora está todo soleado, pero yo prefiero la neblina, *este es san miguel pero esto ocurre en miraflores, san isidro, barranco, prácticamente en todos los distritos que están al borde del mar.*
> Gracias por la foto :cheers:


Así es, la verdad que la neblina es tan caracterìstica de Lima que es una de las cosas que hacen falta cuando se vive lejos.

Las fotos de Quintus no muestran una Lima elegante como usualmente esperamos, pero si muestra centro desde arriba que es algo que se ve muy poco... Una cara un poco desolada y abrumadora... Pero asì es Lima y asi la amamos...


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

La mayoria caminamos por la calles de Lima mirando al nivel de la vista o mirando al suelo, estan bacan las fotos ,una Lima que usualmente no vemos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Esto es Ica:









Buenas fotos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^ pensé que era las Nazarenas


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pacolam said:


> Lima es la 2da ciudad más grande que se ha construido en un desierto después del Cairo.


Buen dato Paco, que piñas lo peruanos teniendo un pais con casi las 3/4 partes cubiertas por bosques se nos ocurrio tener nuestra capital en pleno desierto (maldita geografia), aunque la ubicacion actual tambien tiene sus beneficios.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Buen dato Paco, que piñas lo peruanos teniendo un pais con casi las 3/4 partes cubiertas por bosques se nos ocurrio tener nuestra capital en pleno desierto (maldita geografia), aunque la ubicacion actual tambien tiene sus beneficios.


no me gustaria que se destruya "bosques" para tener ahi una ciudad capital.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> no me gustaria que se destruya "bosques" para tener ahi una ciudad capital.


liquid nadie habla de destruir bosques, solo que lima se luciria mas si tuviese mayor vegetacion, ademas el peru posee 70 000 000 Ha de ellos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Esta super claro lo que has querido decir o insinuar, nuestra capital debio estar en un bosque jajaja  ya bueno lo que sea >_<

que siga el tema. :bash:


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

esas fotos del centro me gustaron bastante, buen aporte!


----------



## Quintus (Jul 26, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Esto es Ica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correcto, esto es Ica, mi falta, perdón! Aqui mas fotos de Ica  :





























Saludos a todos!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gustaron las fotos, sobre todo el del cerro san cristobal


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, las fotos están buenazas, totalmente diferentes a lo visto hasta ahora, desde ese edificio del centro de Lima del cual tomó las fotos, la ciudad aparece superconglomerada, no hay áreas verdes, desde el centro hasta los cerros del Rímac una gran aglomeración, más árboles y pintura en los edificios mejorarían el aspecto de la ciudad.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Tremendo oasis la Huacachina, y ni hablar de un paseo por las dunas kay:


----------

